# Woods ST400 snowblower runs wrong direction



## dieselboy (Jan 2, 2011)

I have a Woods Mow'n Machine(same as Grasshopper front mount mower)...I picked up an ST400 Woods blower for the front of the mower this fall. Finally got around to put it on the front of the zero turn yesterday and after all was said and done...The auger is running backwards...
This is a single stage thrower about 46" wide or so...There is a driveshaft that turns the thrower that is used for the mower deck also...
Any ideas?
Thanks!


----------



## dieselboy (Jan 2, 2011)

Problem Fixed!!!
The gear box on the snowblower is a T-Drive for different tractors...flip the gear box over and use the other output shaft.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Glad it was an easy fix for you.


----------

